# Mrs Backwoods Savage is home again!



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2013)

We want to thank everyone for their kind comments (even the silly ones!), thoughts and prayers. It was a roller coaster week. It was bad and we did come close to losing her but with God's help, we got through this part of the problem. There are many issues we have to deal with yet and we are looking at them in a positive way. She will no doubt have some surgery next week if she is strong enough. Right now she is extremely weak so rest is in order and rest she will get.

Naturally I had to make a few funnies out of this. We hoped she would come home on Tuesday but that got delayed. Wednesday then was the target date but one more test and some more antibiotics to put into her. So I got on their case because Judy has only 2 sinks and both of the danged things are full. If they don't release her, where will I put the dirty dishes?

I also want to inform some that I did not sit on a milk crate while in the hospital nor did I check the tongue depressors for dryness although that probably should have been done. And the only stacking she will do is to stack the dishes. I do not allow her to stack wood. She is terrible at that.

So for now, we are together again.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow - sounds like serious stuff. Hopefully the docs have a good handle on things. I may sound like a broken record, but...all eyes are typically on the person in need and rightfully so, but don't forget about the others around them (you included). Take care of yourself, as well.

Tossing heavy doses of good mojo to the North.  Know that you and Judy are in my thoughts.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Jags. I guess it does take a toll. As much as I tried to look good and not put any attention on myself, a few days everyone noticed including Judy. I guess I came in looking pretty ragged, bent over and limping. Thought I was doing better but they noticed. For sure I was and am still hurting pretty bad. Emotionally I also lost it a few times. Hopefully that is all in the past now.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with Jags. As much as Judy needs attention, so do you Dennis. Take at least a bit of time to take care of yourself.
With you around, Judy should be fine.
If I made a comment like that about the sinks, I'm pretty sure the dishes would be put somewhere very uncomfortable for me.
You 2 are still in our thoughts. Keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Hopefully that is all in the past now.


 
Optimism my friend.  It will keep you going.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2013)

Dave, another reason she had to come home is they could put up with the ornery one any longer.


----------



## wishlist (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to here the lovely Judy is home Dennis. Let me know if you need anything and pass on to Judy that her name is on the first bottle of syrup!


----------



## charly (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't forget Dennis, you and Judy promised me a visit to our farm this year . We'll have a lot of laughs and a great time! You guys will love Maribeth too! I think God helps you but sometimes waits first to see you you have any doubt,,, kind of testing your faith.. I'll keep you both in my prayers daily... Now get the stove going,, Judy will be all over ya! Seriously relax and know you have a lot of people who who care very much about the both of you... Don't ever forget it.....Lots of people praying can work wonders.


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy to hear that Mrs. Savage is home. Prayers will continue, take care.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 28, 2013)

God bless you bud...hang in there.  Its easy to see how much you love your wife, and I know from reading about you guys how close you are to her.  We've been praying and will continue to do so.  Don't forget to take care of yourself during this time.....


----------



## Shane N (Feb 28, 2013)

That's great news. Glad to hear she is improving!


----------



## rdust (Feb 28, 2013)

Dennis if you guys need anything please don't hesitate to ask.  I'm only a hop, skip and a jump away.  

Give Judy our well wishes and you guys will continue to be in our prayers.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks rdust. It is appreciated.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2013)

2 hugs...one for each. positive thoughts


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 28, 2013)

Good news my friend hope Judy recovers fast ! Let us know if you need anything I'd be glad to help where I can.

Pete


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 28, 2013)

Just being at home will help the healing process and allow her and you better rest. No one (No One!) Sleeps well in a hospital. 

Glad she is home Sav. Thoughts and Prayers are wtill being sent your way.


----------



## HollowHill (Feb 28, 2013)

Tell Judy the sheep and goats are on high alert and sending good thoughts her way as is the ornery redhead on this coast.  Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## milleo (Feb 28, 2013)

God love you and your wife....Praying hard for you here...


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 28, 2013)

Prayers from OH good sir. I would have included you and her in our prayers all week but just finding out about this turn of events. Busy week and I was on a few times but only jumped into the wood shed. I did wonder 1 day why I hadn't seen you but just figured you were away for a few days. I am glad she made it through what sounds like a few close calls but God must not be done with her here yet. We'll be praying from now till she gets through the next round.
Ron & Cathy


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 28, 2013)

Dennis, please convey this to your wife.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 28, 2013)

Very good news . . . keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2013)

Good to hear Judy and Dennis. Now Dennis get in there and wash those dishes.


----------



## Dix (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome news !! Give your red head the bestest wishes from this red head, and I'll toss in some from the other "red head" in  the family (who likes carrots & apples ) and also throw in the snuffles from both Dixie & Matisse, they seem to do the job !!


----------



## blwncrewchief (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you and Judy are home Dennis. Our best wishes and prayers for you two.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness I've been away from Hearth too long!  Sorry to hear of this Dennis and wishing her a speedy recovery.  Glad she is home with you.  Don't forget you're human too and make sure you take care of your back, especially with the weather changes.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 1, 2013)

Judy is still taking in bed rest. I just read her all the posts and described pictures. Her comment? "They are all being fantastic! This is amazing!"  So now Judy has her words on the forum for all to see.

As for me, I'm sitting here watching 6 deer in our yard. Not sure why the others aren't here. We get up to 15 at a time. There was no snow melt today and it appears we won't be above freezing until next Thursday. But it can warm fast in March. Whoops. I see more deer coming.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Judy is still taking in bed rest. I just read her all the posts and described pictures. Her comment? "They are all being fantastic! This is amazing!" So now Judy has her words on the forum for all to see.
> 
> As for me, I'm sitting here watching 6 deer in our yard. Not sure why the others aren't here. We get up to 15 at a time. There was no snow melt today and it appears we won't be above freezing until next Thursday. But it can warm fast in March. Whoops. I see more deer coming.


That's wonderful news, Dennis.....praise the Lord!
Tell Judy that I said to tell YOU to wait on her HAND AND FIST..........which I have no doubt at all you are already doing out of your love for her.

Get lots of rest Judy, you got a great man by your side by the way.....both of you take it easy now...


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2013)

You get those dishes done yet??


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 1, 2013)

No yet Jags. I found a large pan out in the barn. It will hold a lot more!


----------



## bubbasdad (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 1, 2013)

Blessing and prayers to you but PLEASE take care of your Sav. I know first and how hard it can be when your SO is dealing with health issues. When my hubby was recovering, I'd cry in the shower so he wouldn't see me falling apart. Things worked out ok, but those were the worst 6 month of my life for sure.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 1, 2013)

HM, I can tell you that there were a few times I lost it. Really difficult when you see the one you love doing so badly. Especially when we couldn't even hold a conversation. I can easily imagine you in hiding the crying. This has really opened my eyes a lot. I thought I could imagine what my wife went through several years ago when I laid in the hospital for 2 months. I know they told her at least 2 nights that I would not likely be there in the morning. Now imagine that it was February and we had wood heat then too. Wife still stayed by my side all day and all night. Bet that house was cold when she finally went home! But I tried to imagine and it is difficult.

I can also tell you that God's word in the Bible is very correct when it says the two shall become one. I was only half here for sure. What a relief to get her home. Home just is not home without both being there.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 1, 2013)

I hear you, believe me. It is hard to be strong when you feel like your world is crashing down around you. I just didn't want my hubby to see me falling apart, I needed him to focus on his recovery, not me. He was in the hospital in January 2011, pre-wood stove. I came home 3 days to frozen pipes in my kitchen and bathroom because the fuel lines kunked up and wasn't running. I sat in my laundry room where the furnace was crying knowing if I called out the techs again, it was another $150 we didn't have to waste. I learned a lot about the furnace and my soul during those cold, dark times and never forget how precious every minute of life is, as in a moment, it can change.

Now wash those dishes and get some rest


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Mar 1, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> No yet Jags. I found a large pan out in the barn. It will hold a lot more!


 Yeah, but you gotta wash it first, right?  Grab a milk crate and get busy.
Best wishes for a speedy reovery.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> HM, I can tell you that there were a few times I lost it. Really difficult when you see the one you love doing so badly. Especially when we couldn't even hold a conversation. I can easily imagine you in hiding the crying. This has really opened my eyes a lot. I thought I could imagine what my wife went through several years ago when I laid in the hospital for 2 months. I know they told her at least 2 nights that I would not likely be there in the morning. Now imagine that it was February and we had wood heat then too. Wife still stayed by my side all day and all night. Bet that house was cold when she finally went home! But I tried to imagine and it is difficult.
> 
> I can also tell you that God's word in the Bible is very correct when it says the two shall become one. I was only half here for sure. What a relief to get her home. Home just is not home without both being there.


 

Great to hear the good news. I hope her recovery is a speedy one. I know how this feels. My wife got menengitis while pregnant. There were a couple days there when she could barely talk. I nearly lost her and my son. But she is a fighter and pulled through in spite of the odds being against it. Keep the faith man, Judy will get better. We're all pulling for the both of you.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Dennis,
I have been away for a week and just found your post. Hope Judy and you are doing better!

Take Care,'
Ray


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you Dennis.

ANdrew


----------



## jharkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Dennis, I am soooooooo happy to hear Judy is on the mend. I can not even imagine what both of you have been through. Take care of her and yourself and best wishes for continuing recovery.

With the end of season about here I've been spending more time on other things and away from the forum last couple weeks, but today I got to thinking about checking in just to see how you guys made out. Great news!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 2, 2013)

Not much change today. We're still holding in there. Also hoping for Spring!


----------



## certified106 (Mar 2, 2013)

Backwoods, I just wanted to let you know I have been praying for both of you. Glad to hear she is doing better I wish there was something else I could do to help.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 3, 2013)

Update, she is better today! She was able to sit up for a lot longer periods. We even watched a dvd together. She got to see her deer and birds too. 13 deer tonight came for a visit. Just seeing the animals really cheers her up a lot. Now she is resting again and I'm here on the forum. Still waiting for spring. Even some thawing would feel good right now but at least it is sunny.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for the update. You are in my thoughts..

ANdrew


----------



## raybonz (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad to hear things are looking up Dennis! Best wishes sent to you and Judy! 

Ray


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad she's feeling better! I hope you watched the movie and then washed those dishes


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 4, 2013)

Judy is up and finally washing all those dishes. 

Seriously, I can see a difference in her. She is getting a bit stronger each day. Tomorrow we see the surgeon to schedule the knife job. That is step 1.


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2013)

Great news.


----------



## charly (Mar 4, 2013)

Dennis, glad to hear that the prayers are working... I'll be praying for Judy to have a great outcome after all is said and done.. and that you have a sense of calm, assuring you that everything will be alright... I think the Lord will watch over you two as I'm sure he see's how well you two treat his four legged creations... It's all good karma,,,,, one just has to believe and open their eye's..


----------



## muncybob (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing what our 4 legged friends can do to lift our spirits! Here's hoping each day brings both of you  more reasons to smile even more.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 4, 2013)

Great news! So glad she's getting stronger but making her wash those dishes was a bit of a strecth uh? Go get some paper plates, silo cups and such before her surgery so you can just chuck 'em instead of leaving them, then you can focus on other things instead


----------



## wishlist (Mar 4, 2013)

That's great news Dennis.  Wishing both of you all the best.


----------



## JoeyD (Mar 4, 2013)

Dennis I don't visit here as much as I should so I missed most of this thread. It's good to hear things are looking up at home, I hope the Misses is feeling good enough to become ornery again.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 5, 2013)

Now they aren't sure which should be done first. We thought the surgery but now all the doctors need to get their heads together to determine which is the most pressing. Some good news though and that is concerning the pancreas. They seem to think it might be okay now. She took the ride to the hospital and back with no problem and for sure she gets a little stronger each day.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 5, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Now they aren't sure which should be done first. We thought the surgery but now all the doctors need to get their heads together to determine which is the most pressing. Some good news though and that is concerning the pancreas. They seem to think it might be okay now. She took the ride to the hospital and back with no problem and for sure she gets a little stronger each day.


That's good news Dennis! Good thing Judy is ornery my friend  Tell Judy I said hello and best wishes!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 5, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Now they aren't sure which should be done first. We thought the surgery but now all the doctors need to get their heads together to determine which is the most pressing. Some good news though and that is concerning the pancreas. They seem to think it might be okay now. She took the ride to the hospital and back with no problem and for sure she gets a little stronger each day.


Good to hear Dennis !

Pete


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad to hear it! What great news!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 6, 2013)

Give Judy a hug for me Denny. Take care of yourself so you can be strong for Judy. I hope everything works out well.


----------



## wishlist (Mar 6, 2013)

Here you go Judy, I promised you choice of first batch of syrup!   Part of the deal I have with Dennis is HE is to make you some pancakes and DO the dishes!


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 6, 2013)

Still praying for healing here Sav


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 6, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this thread but then we have been conversing other ways.  God Bless you both.


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2013)

Good to hear she is feeling better. Hope the good news continues for Judy and you.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 7, 2013)

A bit of frustration setting in. Poor Judy has some terrible arthritis. Had to get off the medicine and that means she hurts all over. Doctors not much help on this one yet. I just called our family doctor to see if he has any ideas.  It really hurts to see her like this but we're still holding on here.


----------



## Jags (Mar 7, 2013)

Not really good news.  Pain sucks.  Keep talking to your doc.  There should be something that can help.

I have heard that warm soapy dishwater can help, but can't confirm that.
(just a little levity here, folks).


----------



## milleo (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow when it rains it pours, more prayers coming your way and hope they can figure out how to relieve the pain for her. Hang in there....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 7, 2013)

I should have added that she did get outdoors today. Walked almost to the road and back. Yes, it did tire her a lot. She doesn't like that a bit because before this all happened she had been walking 2-3 miles per day besides her daily exercises. Needless to say, this family will have some tough days ahead just trying to get back in shape. lol


----------



## ScotO (Mar 7, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I should have added that she did get outdoors today. Walked almost to the road and back. Yes, it did tire her a lot. She doesn't like that a bit because before this all happened she had been walking 2-3 miles per day besides her daily exercises. Needless to say, this family will have some tough days ahead just trying to get back in shape. lol


Tell her to keep her head high.  The nice thing is it's early yet, heck it ain't even spring yet.  Lots of time for her to ease back into the walking/excersize stuff......
Thank God she's doing as well as she is......I'm looking forward to meeting both of you this summer, if we get out that way!


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 7, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> A bit of frustration setting in. Poor Judy has some terrible arthritis. Had to get off the medicine and that means she hurts all over. Doctors not much help on this one yet. I just called our family doctor to see if he has any ideas. It really hurts to see her like this but we're still holding on here.


That sounds so familiar.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 7, 2013)

I understand Steve. Not only have you went through it, you still are...


----------



## charly (Mar 7, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> A bit of frustration setting in. Poor Judy has some terrible arthritis. Had to get off the medicine and that means she hurts all over. Doctors not much help on this one yet. I just called our family doctor to see if he has any ideas. It really hurts to see her like this but we're still holding on here.


Krill Oil capsules, is suppose to be good for your joints. Pineapple,,, and not from the can.. Sorry to hear that Judy is in such pain Dennis..


----------



## certified106 (Mar 8, 2013)

Backwoods Savage, sorry to hear about the setbacks they can be quite frustrating! We will continue to pray for both of you but its good that she is stubborn and will keep fighting through this situation.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 8, 2013)

This thread has probably went long enough so I'll just say that Judy is a bit better today. We appreciate all the prayers and kind words and will continue to appreciate them. I'll give some updates if and when things change much and say the next hurdle is on March 20.

A big thank you to everyone.


----------

